# John deere 1530 part # identification help



## Hodgie01 (4 mo ago)

I have a 1975 john deere 1530, this piece of linkage goes to the independent pto engagement lever. I'm looking for a part number so i can replace it. It broke into 3 pieces, and is glued back together so i can get help lol 
if you know where i might be able to get one, i appreciate that as well! Thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Hodgie, welcome to the forum.

See item #17 on attached parts diagram. P/N T30770, $130. 



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/58898/referrer/search/pgId/212343


----------



## Hodgie01 (4 mo ago)

Thank you very much!


----------

